

Method Chaining - gdee
http://martinfowler.com/dslwip/MethodChaining.html

======
gdee
Is this kind of humor allowed?

~~~
mooism2
This is humour?

~~~
gdee
I think it is. To paraphrase a certain famous man,

" Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use Method
Chaining.' Now they have many more problems."

If you read the article, you'll see those problem mount and mount and the
proposed solutions are more and more hideous. Thus humor. Akin to this really:
[http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer....](http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer.html)

